# Fly fishing instruction



## dredwards (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a place where one can learn the art of fly fishing? I am 
in the San Antonio area. Thanks in advance.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

If there is an Orvis in SA I would try that first. also there is a neat fly shop in Gruene across from the Grist Mill Restaurant and the dance hall called Gruene Outfitters. Here is the link- http://www.grueneoutfitters.com/
Also Bass Pro on I-10 should be able to accommodate you as they typically have fly fishing seminars.
Good Luck!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Join the Alamo flyfishers club. They meet at a church in Alamo Heights every month.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There's just no substitute for time on the water. I'm not familiar with your area but know you have lots of nearby rivers, lakes, ponds, etc. in which to get that time on the water. Seminars, clubs, etc. can help speed up the learning curve but there's just nothing like getting out there and doing it.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I myself am from the San Antonio area, I found that the guys at bass pro have a wealth of knowledge and experience, they also hold a fly casting class that is extremely helpful! Besides that, go hit the local ponds, practice makes perfect


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> There's just no substitute for time on the water. I'm not familiar with your area but know you have lots of nearby rivers, lakes, ponds, etc. in which to get that time on the water. Seminars, clubs, etc. can help speed up the learning curve but there's just nothing like getting out there and doing it.


Meadowlark,

Not trying to be a jerk, but I have to disagree with your statement above regarding time on the water, for a new guy. Without instruction, all time on the water is going to do is RE ENFORCE bad habits.

Totally agree with you after someone has had some instruction, and has things to concentrate on, think about, and practice. Then absolutely time on the water is huge.

For newbie without any instruction- exercise in futility.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Give Bob Logan a call. He just moved back to SA from Houston. I used him to help me with my casting. Great guy, very knowledgable and very reasonably priced. His number is 210-4 one 4- 7 four 18.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

caddis said:


> Join the Alamo flyfishers club. They meet at a church in Alamo Heights every month.


x2. I know a lot of the members and they are some really good people. Also, the club holds regular outings so you can spend time on water with experienced fly casters, a bonus.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://www.tackleboxoutfitters.com/

nice shop but I havent been there in years. Casting lessons on the weekends


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

YouTube is as a good an instructor as you'll find and it's free. Once you know what the ptifalls of a casting stroke are, the shape of your loop will tell you as much as any instructor will.

Start short and always perfects accuracy before distance.



THE JAMMER said:


> Meadowlark,
> 
> For newbie without any instruction- exercise in futility.


----------

